# My homemade grille / brush Guard.



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

Got all the steel free from work(scrap) so this turned out to be nearly free grille guard for me. Alot of time of course as well as some grinding discs, cutoff wheels and nuts and bolts. 

Used cardboard to make the template and then cut it out with my plasma cutter... lots of grinding and welding in tube later the center sections was done.

For the headlight guards i borrowed a buddys "tool store tube bender". It worked ...ok... it puts some dents in the pipe where it hit the rollers but i guess was alot better than nothing. 

Center pipe is 2.5"
And headlight guard pipe is 1.25" 

She's not perfect, but i'm proud of it for being made in the back yard.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Nice work, and that sounds like my kind of price.


----------



## jmcduff (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks good. Nice fab job.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

slick job. are sliders next?

nice work by the way.


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

dvdswanson said:


> slick job. are sliders next?
> 
> nice work by the way.



Thanks guys. 

What are sliders? 

I made it cause i seem to attract deer when i drive down the road. Hit one with nearly every truck i've owned. I live in a really bad area for them.


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

pro. job, you should think about making them on the side. i'd buy one


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

no no.. way to much work doing it by hand to do that. 
Thanks for the compliments though.


----------

